#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Info for student startup.

## ashu.21

Hi,

We are doing a student startup from DCE. Does anyone has info pertaining to colleges/universities providing official college email ids to students. I know most of IITs and bunch of NITs do that. as in xyz.@iit.ac.in or sth. 

Info would really help our launch.





  Similar Threads: Who is ready for a Machine Learning startup in Pune Face book The startup story IIT Kharagpur student wins Tata Motors' student of the year! CSE, BIT Mesra student seeking info regarding diff Courses, Internships, Trainings DOS commands and startup files

----------

